# VRI (Vacation Resort International) is offline??



## maflynn (Feb 4, 2014)

New member here, I hope I posted this in the correct sub forum.

Anyways, I've been attempting to pay my maintenance fee for just about a week, but VRI has been offline. (url is http://www.vriresorts.com/)





I've tried calling the number but its only a recording stating that they're experiencing technical difficulties.

Any news, information of what's going on?


----------



## JeffC (Feb 4, 2014)

They have been out since last Wednesday. I called Vriety and was told they would be open last Sat 2/1. That didn't happen. You can try calling your home resort, last week the recorded message said there would be no penalties for late payments due to the office closure. Good luck.

Jeff C


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 4, 2014)

Up since yesterday --- just got email from my HOA president's office person...


----------



## JeffC (Feb 4, 2014)

Linda, how are you contacting them. The last time I checked website it was still down. The phone number listed still says they are closed because of computer system update. I tried calling my home resort and left a message to call me, still haven't heard back.


----------



## maflynn (Feb 4, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Up since yesterday --- just got email from my HOA president's office person...



I just tried the link I posted in the OP, and its still down


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 4, 2014)

It just worked for me. Maybe clear your cache and try again?

Dave


----------



## maflynn (Feb 5, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> It just worked for me. Maybe clear your cache and try again?
> 
> Dave



Still nothing, in fact I used a completely different browser and I cleared it cache. I tried calling but didn't get through


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 5, 2014)

It does appear they are updating their site or servers. Have you called the (866) number?


----------



## JeffC (Feb 5, 2014)

The number listed on the website gives a recorded message that their offices are closed due to a computer system problem. It has been like this since last Wednesday. Why the computer being down requires the entire office to be closed is baffling. The phones appear to be working, it rings then picks up , then the recorded message plays. The message has varied, but it basically says the office is closed sorry for any inconvenience. I haven't been able to contact anyone in the VRI resort I own, Sweetwater at Kauai. But they only manage a small portion of the units in a larger resort. My problem is I can't deposit my week with RCI because they can't verify the reservation I have.


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 5, 2014)

I didn't call their number(s) but was able to get into the website and multiple pages on the site without issue this morning.  I couldn't say that last week.


----------



## maflynn (Feb 6, 2014)

JeffC said:


> Why the computer being down requires the entire office to be closed is baffling.



I think they had a catastrophic computer failure or worse (and I hope note) that they were hacked and their systems were compromised.

I'm not trying to create any sort of fear mongering, but with the recent events occurring with target, I am worried about my personal information when something as unusual as this is occurring.


----------



## maflynn (Feb 6, 2014)

I called my resort on this issue and they said they're aware of the problem and based on their internal communications with VRI, they (VRI that is) feel 95% confident that they're be online tomorrow.

The asst. general manager also said they they had success getting online but the information was old out of date or incorrect - at least what she saw.

The issue seems to revolve around a catastrophic failure on their servers.


----------



## JeffC (Feb 7, 2014)

Just went online and was able to access my account, so they appear to be backup.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 1, 2014)

The website is up but I just called to set up my account. The message told me office hours included Saturdays until 4pm PST. Well, it's 3:44pm PST and the message said "the office is now closed." Hmmm...


----------

